# Transferring to another unit (RESERVE)



## Se7eN (2 Jun 2002)

Hi,
    Getting ready for course this summer, but I dont know what to do. I ammoving to edmonton next fall for school. How do I transfer to the Loyal Edmonton Regiment? from the Calgary Highlanders?

thanks,
           Jeff


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jun 2002)

Talk to your unit orderly room about the process. They will send a message to the gaining unit.


----------



## byuill (10 Jun 2002)

The LER recruiting cell can be reached at 780-973-1474.  It‘s pretty much the only way to reach anyone in the unit since the orderly rooms have been centralized in the new armory.


----------



## Se7eN (10 Jun 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## LOGO (27 Aug 2004)

Hi there,

I will be transferring to a PRes unit in a different province shortly.   Can anyone tell me what happens to my pers kit (cbts, webbing, ruck)?   

I was told that I would have to return everything, including cbt boots, cbts, deu.   However, it doesn't seem too logical or efficient, esp with the boots.   I have small feet and it took several months for the boots to come in (size 2-2.5).     Plus, it seems like a waste of taxpayer money to have new boots reissued, when I have had these for the past year and they fit very well.

I would also like to keep my webbing and ruck (for sentimental reasons) :warstory:.   Is it possible to take these items with me when I transfer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mdh (27 Aug 2004)

Hi Logo,

I am also in the process of transferring to another unit and I am being allowed to keep my kit.   The only exception would be items signed over to you that belong specifically to the unit.   In my case that meant returning the cap badge.   Anyway that's how it works for Toronto-area units - not sure if it's the same where you are.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## combat_medic (27 Aug 2004)

logo: It will depend on how fast you want to do the transfer. Your unit will send a message to your new unit asking if they have a position available for you, and are willing to take you on strength. If the gaining unit says yes, then your unit will transfer all your clothing documents over to your new unit. If this isn't completed before you leave, then you may need to hand everything in. Also, all regimental accoutrements (Scarlets, kilts, Number 1s, mess kit etc.) will have to be handed in.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (27 Aug 2004)

When I transferred reserve units a few years ago, I had to give back my ruck, sleeping bag and accessories, bivvy bag, mosquito net, and of all things, the 2 mag pouches off my webbing. Anything that I had gotten from the losing unit's QM had to be returned as part of the out clearance process. I'm surprised they are taking your boots though! That should be part of your initial issue for clothing... Maybe you should ask them again?


----------



## ackland (27 Aug 2004)

You should fin out if it makes a difference that you are changing Commands. CJ you just changed units in the same command. You also do not get issued Scarlets or Ceremonial Dress


----------



## CdnGalaGal (27 Aug 2004)

TR said:
			
		

> CJ you just changed units in the same command. You also do not get issued Scarlets or Ceremonial Dress



La-dee-dah  

Fair enough, but in your unit do your RMS Clerks wear the uniform with the chainmail and the yellow stripe and such? If they don't there should be no reason for things like uniforms or boots to be returned. As for the cap badge, do you guys get to keep that if you leave? Like say to my unit if you decide to remuster?


----------



## Eowyn (27 Aug 2004)

TR said:
			
		

> You should fin out if it makes a difference that you are changing Commands. CJ you just changed units in the same command. You also do not get issued Scarlets or Ceremonial Dress



Commands?   If he is staying with the Militia, he isn't transferring Commands.   Possibly Brigades or Areas.   Some units still issue Ceremonial Dress to soldiers in certain positions.   I also believe that parts of the Guards units still have scarlets.


----------



## ackland (27 Aug 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but a brigade or area arecommand groups just diferent levels. That's why they have commanders. As to the cerimonial dress i don't beleive there is one for the Signals core. They ain't been around that long. Cmbt Arms unit all have cerimonila period uniforms. Not sure how many CSS units do though.


----------



## Eowyn (27 Aug 2004)

"Commands" usually refers to Land Force Command, Maritime Command, Air Command.

I don't know about other service battalions, but mine does for Snr NCOs and Offices.


----------



## LOGO (27 Aug 2004)

Appreciate the info!

I will be transferring to a different bde, but the paperwork has not gone through yet since it's still summer stand down.

The thing is, I received my basic kit (cbts, webbing, ruck) from the ASU clothing dept (which is annotated on the computer on my individual account holding) and the rest from my unit's QM (Goretex, fleece, etc) on a temporary issue card.

So does that mean that I have to return all the kit issued by my QM and can bring the stuff the ASU issued with me when I move? 

Thanks!


----------



## CdnGalaGal (28 Aug 2004)

Now I am just guessing... Any Supply Techs help us out here!! But I would say that anything on your personal clothing docs (ie all the stuff you got at the ASU) you get to keep. The fleece and Gortex... If it was a temporary loan card then I would say that you are SOL unless you clarify with the QM staff and see if you can keep the stuff. Try to get them to put it on your clothing docs if possible. I know that's where all my gortex kit is...

Good luck.

Christine


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Aug 2004)

Anything you got issued from your unit QM, IE Temp loan card has to go back. Anything from the ASU or CFB stays with you. Buddy of mine just changed units, had a to find a bunch of his kit (including half a sleepingbag) to turn into the unit. You got the short end of the stick with that Gortex, hopefully the unit you're moving to has some for you.


----------



## lpolnick11 (8 Dec 2004)

I have just submitted my memo to switch from a sig op  to infanteer. Im in the reserves and have completed my bmq and sq, so if anyone knows how long it usually takes that would be great. Also im in the Communication Reserve now so i would have to be put into the Army reserve which would probably add extra time.

Thanks anyone who can help  :bullet:


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Feb 2005)

It all depends on your orderly room and how quickly your staff really want you to leave.

I have heard of some transfers taking a month and some never even happening, go throught your Orderly Room get the paperwork in motion, including a memo up your chain informing them of your interest in a transfer and push to make sure its done. The other thing you could do is contact the unit your transfering to, and seeing if their orderly knows about your request to transfer and if their paper work is in order, cause during a transfer the "recieving" unit will want their RSM or someone else interview the new transfer.


----------



## Northern Touch (8 Feb 2005)

Id imagine its different from trade to trade, but I just had a buddy get out of a service battalion and head over to my unit.  That being said, it did take him over a year to transfer because his unit wanted to dick him around. 

Good luck with your transfer.


----------



## lpolnick11 (12 Feb 2005)

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Posthumane (5 Apr 2005)

Hello all. I have a question about reservists getting temporarily attached to other reserve units.

I recently got a job a little ways away from where I live, forcing me to move. So now I have a few options wrt reserve trg. I could either go on ED&T, make the trip home for weekend training only (wouldn't be able to make it for wed evenings), or get attached to a unit based in the town to which I'm moving.
First off, is this a valid reason for getting attached to another unit? the only unit local to where I'm moving is an armoured unit, wheras I currently serve in a service batallion as a Veh Tech, and my knowledge of armoured vehs is limited to say the least.
Second, if I do decide to go that route, what is the process for getting attached to another unit? do I just write a memo stating my situation?
Also, if I do get attached, would I still be considered part of my previous unit, and be able to parade with them once in a while?

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Ganaraska (5 Apr 2005)

Best to visit the new unit on their parade night (even phone ahead and ask for an interview with the RSM) and see what's available.   Most militia combat arms units have very limited support trade positions and there has to be a position open (known as a line serial) for them to take you.  If they have a position, my experience has been that they will expect you to transfer permanently to their unit.   Attachments in the PRes normally last no longer than one year, so if you're planning on staying with the new job for awhile you'd have to transfer not just be attached. 

So, if you get that far, you contact your present unit (the Svc Bn), let them know your wishes through your chain-of-command and they send a request to transfer to another unit through Brigade HQ and Area HQ if necessary to the new unit.  The new unit responds with a position number, the clerks do their thing in PeopleSoft and RPSR, you clear out and clear in!


----------



## medic2ic (5 Apr 2005)

In my experience, I'm currently attached out from my unit. I belong to 28 Fd Amb (Ottawa) but live in Northern Ontario and am attached to my unit up here which is a service battalion. All I did was write a memo stating where I would like to be attached and why (because thats where I live/work - in your case) I parade with both units without a problem. It doesn't have to be a huge problem, and just think, you'll be likely the only v-tech, could be pretty sweet. Maybe they'll give you your own armoured MRT. 

Although since I am a medic, and the whole CFMG reorganization thing, so maybe medics are different since we all belong to Fd Ambs now.

Well thats my understanding anyway, its not that difficult to do, and there is no minimum/maximum time to be attached. Just keep in touch with your original unit, don't burn any bridges.

Oh hey, I just remembered as well. We had a V-tech in the Svc Bn that moved to a different town (about 300km's away) and he attached to an infantry unit, he parades with both units still whenever he gets a change. He doesn't have to do the "silly bugger" thing if he doesn't want to. He bends wrenches for the infantry guys trucks.

Its all possible, check with your OR, they'll tell you how to do it all exactly.


----------



## Posthumane (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I will check with my OR next time I get a chance. The job I got is only for about 16 months, working at DRDC-suffield, so I wouldn't want to permanently transfer to another unit. One issue that might pose a problem is the fact that I am just a pte, ql3 qualified, and such am not allowed to work without any supervision. Also, I'm only drv qualified on MLVW and LSVW, not jeeps or armoured vehs, and I don't think that they would want to spring the cash to train me if I'm only there for a year.


----------



## pbi (6 Apr 2005)

The unit doesn't normally pay for your training at CFSEME in Borden: this is a nationally funded course and the costs should be absorbed at levels above your unit (except for TD cost). (Unlike LFCA, LFWA does not use the RCVMS course funding system where units "buy" vacancies). If your new host unit (SALH in Medicine Hat-41 CBG),  is unwilling to fund the course because you are only on attachment to them then you might suggest that your home in 31 CBG unit pay by means of a fund transfer from 31 CBG to 41 CBG. This should be relatively simple to arrange, as long as your home unit knows that you are planning to return.

As for the admin side of the transfer: heed the advice of those posters who have told you to follow the admin SOPs laid down. This is particularly important as the current Army Electronic Establishment (AER-replaced ARE) does not provide for CSS positions in an arms unit, so you will have to be assigned a special "Military Manning Overhead" (MMO) position. This will process require the involvement of both Bde and Area staffs or it will get screwed up: I see the results of these f/u's all the time: the individual suffers. Take the time and do it right. Good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## Posthumane (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks, althouth I wasn't referring to training at CFSEME (ie, ql4, ql5) but rather something along the lines of driver trg so that I could actually do something at the SALH. Then again, for recce all one would need is iltis, and that's a pretty short conversion I think.
I'm not sure what you mean about the funds transfer between 31 and 41 CBG, as my current unit (14 Svc Bn) is also in 41 CBG.

I wouldn't have a chance to do my ql4 over this work term anyway (it's about three months of OJT), and wouldn't really mind getting a "non-css" position for a year, like a recce driver or something if that is even possible (so long as I still get to wear my horse  ).


----------



## Gayson (6 Apr 2005)

The unit would probably want you to be TCCCS and LUVW qualified.


----------



## Posthumane (8 Aug 2005)

Hello all,
A few months ago (mid march I believe), I submitted a memo through my chain of command with a request for an attach posting to another unit (SALH in medicine hat, ab). My reason for this request was that I was moving to medicine hat for a year due to civillian employment. Anyway, I did not hear anything back about it for some time. I have sent emails to the orderly room at my unit periodically probing the status of my request, but nobody seems to have any idea about what happened with that. Can anyone recomment a course of action to speed things up? I would like to get this sorted out before the units come off summer stand-down, so I don't miss too many parade nights and risk becoming NES.

Thanks
Jacob


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2005)

Is your immediate Supervisor aware of your situation? Follow the chain first. Maybe the OR hasn't recieved anything from the Unit. If it's been done properly, have your Supervisor phone the OR or go see the Chief Clerk in person. Emails are not the answer. If that doesn't work, tell your Supervisor, your seeking Redress. Ask for an Advisor to be appointed and tell them you want your interview with the CO scheduled. If that doesn't get action, carry through with it.


----------



## banksant (2 Dec 2005)

Anyone here transferred from Army Reserves to Navy Reserves?


----------



## kincanucks (2 Dec 2005)

I think you may have missed a forum to post this in.

No, belay that I think you have hit them all.


----------



## Monsoon (2 Dec 2005)

I'm in NAVRES and know a number of people who have.  What's your question?


----------



## banksant (3 Dec 2005)

Thanks Hamiltongs. I have heard that although the basic officer training should be regarded the same regardless of environment, that in fact when one transfers the Navy does not always recognize the Army training as equivalent, and vice versa. I would be very interested to hear what happened to those who have actually completed the transfer. Also how long did it actually take and what they did to speed things up? Any information re the transfer would be most appreciated.
Thanks again


----------



## Monsoon (3 Dec 2005)

Of the few cases in particular that I'm aware, the Navy had no problem granting BOTC to Militia officers.  I some cases, they will not recognize Basic Recruit Training done as the "abbrevaited" in-unit courses run by some regiments, but my understanding is that the Militia BOTC meets the same standard as the NAVRES BOTC (which is acreditted by the Canadian Defence Academy).  In my experience, the officers generally proceeded directly to naval environmental training.  The Captains were knocked down to Sub-Lieutenant (Lt Army) and re-promoted to Lieutenant(Navy) upon completion of trade training.  Bear in mind, this is for component AND trade transfers - if you're a Logistics officer looking to just transfer to the Navy, the process is even more direct.

Regarding timeframe, as with all component transfers, it depends.  It can range from a few weeks to a few months.  To expedite, just make sure all of your administrative ducks are in a row and stay on top of the people handling your transfer.

Good luck.


----------



## Navygal (8 Dec 2005)

I know a few people who have switched from army to navres.  It depend on how much trg they had completed.  Those who had just completed 3 week basic had to re-do boot camp in Borden.  IF they had completed their SQ as well as BMQ, then they usually just went on to their QL1 course.  Was that the question?


----------



## banksant (8 Dec 2005)

Yes thank you that is helpful. Just also how long it took you to transfer? I am hearing it does vary, but can take up to a year. Any information you have re the transfer would be most helpful.

Thank you


----------



## cesare753 (5 Jun 2006)

I'm in the Royal Regiment of Canada, I've been in for about 6 months, I’m still to complete my SQ and BIQ this summer and I may be moving to Calgary soon after my training. I was wondering if it were at all possible to transfer from R Regt C to a unit in Calgary, maybe The Calgary Highlanders, or The King's Own Calgary Regiment. 

If anyone would be able to shed some light on this for me, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## enfield (5 Jun 2006)

Talk to your chain of command. Your unit BOR can sort out a unit transfer, usually with little hassle, although you may want/need to return kit before you go. Definitely mention it before you go away for the summer, so you'll know what you need to do. As an infantry soldier you'll have to go to an infantry unit, but other than that the choice is up to you.


----------



## darmil (30 Jul 2006)

I would put the transfer in now. From what I've heard from guys that have transfered to my unit ,is that it takes awhile for the transfer to go through.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2006)

Yup, they really should be no brainers and transfer of the paperwork, but they seldom seem to work out that way. It's early enough in your career also, that if you want to go to armour, it shouldn't be a problem. Depends on your CFAT and PSO mostly.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's early enough in your career also, that if you want to go to armour, it shouldn't be a problem.


But why on earth would he want to go armour if he's already infantry? Nice recruiting effort though


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But why on earth would he want to go armour if he's already infantry? Nice recruiting effort though



Because he asked?



			
				cesare753 said:
			
		

> I'm in the Royal Regiment of Canada, I've been in for about 6 months, I’m still to complete my SQ and BIQ this summer and I may be moving to Calgary soon after my training. I was wondering if it were at all possible to transfer from R Regt C to a unit in Calgary, maybe The Calgary Highlanders,* or The King's Own Calgary Regiment. *
> 
> If anyone would be able to shed some light on this for me, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bran (8 Feb 2010)

Just wondering if it's possible to switch units while your in the middle of a course?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2010)

The answer can't be made without more information.


----------



## bran (9 Feb 2010)

What more information do you need? Its a weekend course and I want to transfer units to a different city but same trade, and I want to do it soon, maybe before the course is over. So I want to know if you can put in a transfer if my course is still running?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Feb 2010)

ONT said:
			
		

> What more information do you need? Its a weekend course and I want to transfer units to a different city but same trade, and I want to do it soon, maybe before the course is over. So I want to know if you can put in a transfer if my course is still running?



Well that is the information that Mr. Wallace was asking for.

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## bran (9 Feb 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Well that is the information that Mr. Wallace was asking for.
> 
> MILNET.CA MENTOR



Alright, I wasn't sure. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ackland (9 Feb 2010)

You would have to find out if the unit in the new city has a position for you and are they willing to take on an untrained Pte. You may also ask if they are willing to keep paying for you to complete the course in a different location. 

Where are you now and where do you want to go?


----------



## bran (9 Feb 2010)

I would probably finish out the course with my current unit, but then ask for a transfer to the new city afterwards. I would imagine that the current city would be pretty upset about me doing that though...correct? The only other thing is that my course ends in May and I know the unit goes on stand down around June, so would that leave enough time for me to get the transfer through so I could do summer courses with my new unit?


----------



## Redeye (9 Feb 2010)

Transfers are the nature of the beast in the Reserve world - as long as you're open about your plans you likely won't have any trouble - the gaining unit just has to agree to take you on, but I can't say I've ever heard of that not happening.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2010)

You should go thru your CoC in the official sense.  You might have a contact at the unit you want to transfer to who is saying yes you can go there, but that isn't official.

The G1 folks at your Bde HQ will need to be involved, which means your Unit CoC will need to initiate the paperwork for the transfer, etc.  If you are going from one CBG to another CBG in the same Area, that involves more.  If you are transferring Areas...well you get the point I think.

Engage your CoC now, so they have time to staff the paperwork.  With the cutbacks in Class A and B wages, waiting might ensure this doesn't happen for you.

 :2c:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Feb 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You should go thru your CoC in the official sense.  You might have a contact at the unit you want to transfer to who is saying yes you can go there, but that isn't official.
> 
> The G1 folks at your Bde HQ will need to be involved, which means your Unit CoC will need to initiate the paperwork for the transfer, etc.  If you are going from one CBG to another CBG in the same Area, that involves more.  If you are transferring Areas...well you get the point I think.
> 
> ...



And there it is. Go see your CoC, and give them your request.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (30 Apr 2011)

How is it done? I was told it is more complicated than transferring between two Army units. If I have completed Army BMQ and SQ, will I still have to do the Naval reserve BMQ?


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2011)

While I can't give you an authoritative answer, I would be extremely surprised if you had to do BMQ over again.  BMQ is supposed to be generic across all three elements.  You would come in to the NAVRES as untrained though....and likely be wondering why everyone is talking about "the heads" instead of the bathroom.   ;D


----------



## Biohazardxj (1 May 2011)

It is a tad more complicated because you are changing environments. Land to Sea.  It may also require you to do a Occupational Transfer as well.  Since there aren't any infantrymen in the navy.  If you are a purple trade then that is one less thing to worry about.

I transferred one of my soldiers to an air trade with air reserves within a six week period.  Not all are that quick but they can be.

Go see your orderly room staff.


----------



## HornbloHwer (3 May 2011)

In addition, I would say that coming from the militia, your BMQ may not be recognized as contrary to the militia, the Taval reserve is training to the reg force standard on BMQ.

On requesting your transfer from the militia, your file will be assessed and an offer will be made to you. A PLAR (Previous learning assessment request will be needed to recognize your BMQ as this one falls under the authority of CDA.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (25 May 2011)

Hornblower said:
			
		

> In addition, I would say that coming from the militia, your BMQ may not be recognized as contrary to the militia, the Taval reserve is training to the reg force standard on BMQ.



Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## Frankonopolous (9 Jan 2013)

I was ill-informed about trades by my CFRC and i signed up into the naval reserves, i currently in pre-bmq courses at my naval detachment, and id really like to transfer over to army as the army reserve has MP trades. My question is, is this possible before ive even started basic? 
how long would it exactly take since im going from navy to army? and how exactly would i be able to do this as in who do i talk too? so i can make my CF career an enjoyable one.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2013)

You haven't even done BMQ and you're already sure you won't like it?  You're 17.  I say give it a chance (at least do BMQ and trades training) and see if you don't change your mind.  Then, you can talk to your supervisor and look into ways to go about changing trade/element/component in a positive manner.

The way I see it, if someone wanted to quit before even starting (and chances are you've taken a position somebody else really wanted), I wouldn't go out of my way to help them.  Just my  :2c:


----------



## Frankonopolous (9 Jan 2013)

the CFRC career counseller talked me into his idea, Why be in a trade that wouldnt help me in the long run, im going into criminology for post-secondary so wouldnt it be the ideal decision to get into the occupation im getting educated in?  

Any way as you said im 17, everyone makes mistakes. Im not here to listen to your opinion of me taking a trade im here for help/guidance so i enjoy my career in the CF. In no way am i quitting, i dont get where you'd assume that, im just trying to get into something that id enjoy and would benefit me.


----------



## Stoker (9 Jan 2013)

What trade did you get talked into?


----------



## Frankonopolous (9 Jan 2013)

He gave me the idea of joining reserves as a naval cook, and after i turn 18 switch into reg force, then switch to army into the trade that id prefer, this way id have an "extra skill set". Me not knowing anything i took his advice and went withit until a friend of mine explained what an idiotic decision i made, so now all im trying to do is correct the mistake before i start my first year of university.


----------



## brihard (9 Jan 2013)

Frankonopolous said:
			
		

> He gave me the idea of joining reserves as a naval cook, and after i turn 18 switch into reg force, then switch to army into the trade that id prefer, this way id have an "extra skill set". Me not knowing anything i took his advice and went withit until a friend of mine explained what an idiotic decision i made, so now all im trying to do is correct the mistake before i start my first year of university.



Jesus... I really hope you're speaking nonsense, but I have a bad feeling you're not. 

One of the hats I wear in my army reserve regiment is recruiter. I feel that a recruit should never be 'talked into' a trade they don't want. To convince an applicant that they will be able to easily go from reserve to reg force and to easily change trades is right out of 'er. Was this recruiter a recruiter at a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre, or do they work for the reserve unit you have joined?


----------



## MARS (9 Jan 2013)

1.  You need to speak with your direct supervisor at your NRD.  You need to tell that person exactly what you have written to us here.  That person, or maybe their boss, will know what paperwork needs to be started in order for your request to even begin to be considered.  That will - or should - be someone giving you something called a Service Request Form. It should be a bright colour, but don't worry about that if it is not. You fill it all out as directed and part of that will be writing out your request, which is basically your post above.  From there a well established administrative process gets underway.  I wont get into the details because they are not important to your request for assistance here on this forum, but this type of request is common enough.  

Now, for a variety of valid reasons, again which I wont bore you with, your request may end up being denied.  If so, it will be explained to you why that happened.  You may or may not agree, or even fully understand it.  If you don't understand it (because you might realistically not understand the intricacies of the military administrative process, given how new you are), then ask your supervisor to explain it further.  Or ask to have someone else explain why.  Don't be a prick about it, but certainly ask. Alternately, your request may be granted and you will eventually become a MP.  However, this process you are requesting, which is called an Elemental Transfer, which is more complicated than another process called a Component Transfer, can take a very long time to get sorted out.  I mean months, likely several of them, depending on a lot of factors, namely how hard the people on each end work to make this happen. 

2. In order for you to have the BEST chance of this request being granted, you really need to not get quite so hot under the collar if things dont exactly go your way.  When the other poster talked about 'quitting', I took that to mean that, because you are so brand-spanking new to the Naval reserve - and the staff at your NRD, you likely don't have any close relationships with the people who need to do the actual work and spend the measurable time during their already busy training nights to work on your request.  Trust me - I was once the Executive Officer of a NRD.  I am intimately aware of how involved this process is, and also how busy my staff were with other stuff that I had already assigned to them before you submitted your request, which could be one of many various, random requests for a whole bunch of random things, some of which may be more urgent than this request.  This wont be high on anyone's priority list.  That is not a slight against you, just you haven't been there long enough, being Pre-BMQ - to have anyone really, really care enough to stay late, or arrive early, to run this thing down.  Its just the way it is, probably in most large organisations of our size.  And to some of those people, who don't know you all that well, they might think your are 'quitting' the Navy.  Which you are.  Your are quitting us to join the Army.  Yes, yes, you are staying in the CF, certainly.  But don't expect that distinction to really matter to most of the people involved.  (Your request wont be randomly discarded because of your newness either.  Don't think that.  But it may very well plod along through the system as it gets processed.

3.  In order for you to have ANY chance of this request being granted, you need to check yourself bro.  You came to a public forum, posted a question visible to every single one of the thousands of members of this site.  You don't get to dictate who gets to respond with what kind of comments., particularly when the comments made by PMedMoe were, in my experienced opinion, really helpful. You really don't get the 'option' to decide what you came here to "listen to" on a public internet forum, guy. We are not your friends or even your colleagues.  Hell, we don't even know you.   And frankly, your post, in terms of the style, grammar, punctuation, the actual questions you asked, and so on, not only violated the regulations imposed by the site owner, which you had to agree to before signing up, but is actually a 'poster-child' example of the types of posts that we try to avoid on this site.  Seriously, when I first read it, I though someone was screwing with me. That is how ridiculous it is in a lot of ways. You can find, in various forums on this site, threads dealing at length about posts like yours.  Reading those will help you learn a little more about the members, moderators and mentors of this site and will help you build your relationship with us.  Kind of like what I was getting at earlier.  :nod:  However, your question is very valid and there is a process for it to be considered and ultimately approved or denied.  (Don't forget that it is only that, a _request_, and the CF has no 'obligation' to say yes...).  So, go back to my first point and do those things and let us know how it works out once things start happening.

Regards,

MARS

Milnet.ca Mentor

_Edited to add: your questions themselves in no way violated the site owner's rules, that part should not have been included in that sentence.  But everyone one of your questions has previously been asked and answered somewhere on this site.  The site is huge, I know, and your answers are probably contained in several threads, but they are there.  The manner in which you phrased them, combined with the msn-speak issues, is something that drives most of this site's members nuts.  You can read threads about that too.  One last piece of advice, you should find the MP sub-forum/threads on here.  Lots of good stuff there for a prospective MP, including, I think, a somewhat recent discussion on the relative worth of a criminology education for members of the MP occupation._


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2013)

What other trades did you qualify for, based on your CFAT score?  That will also be taken into consideration.


----------



## tree hugger (23 Apr 2013)

I took a look through the DAOD's and QR&O's for references related to moving between reserve units. Specifically is there anything out there for purple trades switching between primary reserve elements? I'm looking into moving to an army unit but keeping my navy uniform....

Thanks if you can help me!


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2013)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Specifically is there anything out there for purple trades switching between primary reserve elements?



Elemental Change for Purple Trades - Reserves  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100123.0



			
				tree hugger said:
			
		

> I'm looking into moving to an army unit but keeping my navy uniform....



Transfer from naval reserves to army  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108918/post-1200351.html#msg1200351


----------



## ultimatecaissie (15 Feb 2014)

So I have recently joined the reserve forces , and currently in my BMQ , but I wanted to know if I could , since I planned to move to ontario after DP1 this summer . If it was possible to move while in reserve forces ? Or am I stuck to my respective unit ?


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2014)

~sigh~   Another one who didn't bother reading the fine print.   :not-again:

It's stated _quite clearly_ in QR&O 17.652 B Annex D, that "once a Reserve Service Member has completed BMQ training, that soldier shall be taken onto the training unit's Nominal Roll."   In simple terms, your Reserve unit now 'owns' you; yes, "slavery" is an ugly term, so the Army tends to use "indentured servitude."  

Now I don't know if this is true, and it may just be gossip, but I've _heard_ that you can transfer to another unit if -- and only IF -- you can convince someone from that unit to transfer to your current unit, in order to balance the numbers.

I hope this helps.


----------



## brihard (15 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Now I don't know if this is true, and it may just be gossip, but I've _heard_ that you can transfer to another unit if -- and only IF -- you can convince someone from that unit to transfer to your current unit, in order to balance the numbers.



LOL. That's just mean.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> LOL. That's just mean.


         :nod:     


Hey, it's not in the Recruiting threads; it's free game.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Feb 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> LOL. That's just mean.



It is.  

However, if the OP had even bothered to the most cursory of searches, he would have found all the information he needed, including the process he needs to follow. :dunno:


----------



## ultimatecaissie (15 Feb 2014)

Thing is I don't intend to stay here , it's a very shitty place . New-brunswick isn't the place where I want to grow up with kids and a family . Are you sure there are no ways to transfer ? I even asked the guy who did my papers and he said if I ever wanted to move all he had to do was find a unit to transfer my papers to ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Feb 2014)

:Tin-Foil-Hat:

If you _promise_ to not ask the question again, YES you can request a transfer to a reserve unit in the area you are moving to.  There has to be a unit with a position avail, you might have to change to a new occupation (if you are a MSE Op and there are no MSE Op type units in the area you are moving to...), etc.

In short, ask at your Reserve unit and they will know what to do but yes you can transfer units.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2014)

ultimatecaissie said:
			
		

> Thing is I don't intend to stay here , it's a very shitty place . New-brunswick isn't the place where I want to grow up with kids and a family . Are you sure there are no ways to transfer ?



They were funning with you.



			
				ultimatecaissie said:
			
		

> I even asked the guy who did my papers and he said if I ever wanted to move all he had to do was find a unit to transfer my papers to ?



You asked and he gave you an answer.  Why then ask here?   If you are not clear on what he said, have him clarify it.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :Tin-Foil-Hat:
> In short, ask at your Reserve unit and they will know what to do but yes you can transfer units.



The Reserves will not pay for any moves.  You have to do all the searching for another unit on your own.  All costs will be yours.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2014)

I'll bet your current unit will be really happy to hear this news....   :


----------



## Tibbson (15 Feb 2014)

ultimatecaissie said:
			
		

> So I have recently joined the reserve forces , and currently in my BMQ , but I wanted to know if I could , since I planned to move to ontario after DP1 this summer . If it was possible to move while in reserve forces ? Or am I stuck to my respective unit ?



Yes, it is possible to "transfer" from one reserve unit to another.  It won't involve any benifits or payments like it would with a reg force member being posted from one location/unit to another but if you move you can essentially approach the Unit in your new area and ask to be brought on strength there.  Before you leave your current location however I'd approach your Orderly Room and ask them the process and for any assistance they can provide to smooth the transition.  Of course, if the Unit on the other end does not want to accept you or if there will be retraining required (you are infantry now but there are no infantry positions with your new Unit) that may complicate the process.  I know a number of people who have moved and changed units within the reserves.


----------



## lukey8ball (6 Mar 2015)

Hey all, my main question is if someone could give me an example of a memo. It's been a while since i sent one and it's a little bit fuzzy. 

Context: I'm looking to transfer from Infantry reserve to Supp tech reserve in the navy. I'm going through the process but I'm writing my memo and I'm not really sure how i should start it. any help wouold be great as the OR is being less than helpful.


----------



## runormal (6 Mar 2015)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/107071.0

Check EITS reply #2.

Humorous but it should do the trick I imagine.


----------



## lukey8ball (6 Mar 2015)

Great response, thanks a bunch!


----------



## GreenWood (11 Mar 2015)

Hello everyone, after a prolonged period of consideration I have put in a CT to the Boatswain trade. Yes a Deck Ape.

My question is that, I am coming from an Army background and I understand that some things are done a little differently in the Navy (saluting, drills and ranks).

My question is, do you have some tips for me for when I go on my trade course? Or will I be doing another course before my trade course?

Thanks, every pointer is appreciated!


----------



## mariomike (11 Mar 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> I have put in a CT to the Boatswain trade. Yes a Deck Ape.
> 
> My question is, do you have some tips for me for when I go on my trade course?



Some here:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+boatswain&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=1EUAVavCI8jB8geP3YHIBg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## runormal (11 Mar 2015)

While I have nothing to add, I'm curious if anyone has anything in relation from ACISS -> Nav Com or ACISS -> MARS  

I've read pretty much everything about NAV COMM on here, but most things are dated from 2009 and state that "The trade is in for a big change is and is primarily more IT based and less HF based." 

If anyone has anything to add that'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Mar 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, after a prolonged period of consideration I have put in a CT to the Boatswain trade. Yes a Deck Ape.
> 
> My question is that, I am coming from an Army background and I understand that some things are done a little differently in the Navy (saluting, drills and ranks).
> 
> ...



That all depends upon when your 3's start.  If you're lucky they'll get you on a OSQAB course (naval enviormental training) before you hit Bos'n University.  Maybe even some OJT somewhere to dip your toe in.  

Yes, things are different and the navy will make you pull your hair out at times, but there are many of us here who have green time behind us and the culture shock is not lethal.  Mind you, the fun police have peed on the parade quite a bit since I came over the fence and it seems to be more sh1ts and less giggles nowadays.  But there's three hots and a cot and you get to see some very interesting places and people once you get on ship and start sailing.  It's a whole new world and you're coming over at a good time as there will be many new changes and ships coming down the pipe in the next few years.  Good time to get in on the ground floor of things.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Mar 2015)

If you remember nothing else, remember this: DO NOT call a Chief sir.

Kidding aside, get a copy of the ranks table and memorize it. You will be expected to know it, given you already have some service behind you. Don't worry about drill or ceremonial; the drill doesn't change, and they'll teach you the ceremonial. The Navy typically doesn't salute indoors, unless it's on the drill deck (parade square). You may have to do your Sea Environmental (OSQAB) before your trades training, but it could just as easily happen afterwards. Think orientation to the Navy, damage control, and firefighting - especially as a Bosun. Lean knots, lots and lots of knots.

Oh, and I'm not really kidding about the Chief thing. Don't do it, it will save your life.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (11 Mar 2015)

Don't listen to ModlrMike … or actually listen to him and don't call a Chief sir.

However, don't memorize and then use the Rank table strait up, like you do in the Army. What I mean is, we don't specify each rank precisely (like Army people specify, as in "Yes, Warrant officer", or "Yes, Master Warrant Officer" or "Yes, Chief Warrant Officer"). When addressing them, you call both levels of Petty Officers "P.O.", as "Yes, P.O."and both levels of Chief Petty Officers as "Chief" as in "Yes, Chief".

Similarily, you will call both types of sub-Lieutenant (acting and full) the same way (when not just saying "sir") as in "No, Sub-lieutenenat XYZ", and as a junior, will address a lieutenant commander simply as "commander" As in "I don't know, Commander".

Have I confused you yet?


Good luck  and welcome to the senior service.


----------



## FSTO (11 Mar 2015)

Get to know your Naval terminology
Deck - Floor
Bulkhead - wall
Deckhead - ceiling
Doors pierce bulkheads
Hatches pierce decks

Also learn what "heave in", "check away" "Surge" mean, you will be a bosn after all!

Finally be very very aware of the "Snap back zone" and never ever straddle a line under tension!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Navy_Pete (11 Mar 2015)

To add more confusion to the ranks, LS are also called 'killicks' and MS sometimes 'master killicks' (sp?) 

(probable root is from the old irish word for a wooden anchor, and in the Royal Navy, the 'killicks' have two crossed anchors for their rank badge)

You'll get a big crash course on the Navy during NETP though; you get to do a little bit of everything.  All the damage control stuff is pretty fun (in the trainers, less so in real life), and you'll realize during the sea survival part 3/4 of the navy can't swim.  When you do get to the ship, you only have to carry your things on board and stow them away in your locker beside your cot, and there are three hots and a shower while deployed.  The downside is there won't be the same 'down time' when you are alongside as there is always maintenance, duty watches etc to get done.

I wouldn't worry about it too much, enjoy yourself, and help your wingers out with adjusting to life in uniform where you can.  Can be a lot of fun, and with a good group of people the good times fly by and the bad stuff can get shrugged off.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Mar 2015)

ship have floors and ceilings, just not where you expect them. If your tall be prepared to duck a fair bit. Sailors have a completely different language, they will have some with you but being able to laugh will hold you in good stead. Not sure if the navy uses the dhobey for laundry or Turkshead for a type of scrub brush


----------



## Furniture (11 Mar 2015)

Also don't forget to toss your _duff_ in the _wet gash _when you hear_ bong bongs _and everybody goes to _panic stations_, the _Molly_ isn't your Mom.


----------



## Pusser (12 Mar 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It's a whole new world and you're coming over at a good time as there will be many new changes and ships coming down the pipe in the next few years.  Good time to get in on the ground floor of things.



Hmmm.  Heard that before - about 20 years ago.  This is not necessarily a negative comment, just proof that history repeats itself.


----------



## Pusser (12 Mar 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> and as a junior, will address a lieutenant commander simply as "commander" As in "I don't know, Commander".



I usually agree wholeheartedly with your posts, but whoah!  What navy have you been serving in?  Although the Americans do this, I have NEVER heard or seen it done in any of the Royal navies, certainly not the RCN.


----------



## Pusser (12 Mar 2015)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> To add more confusion to the ranks, LS are also called 'killicks' and MS sometimes 'master killicks' (sp?)
> (probable root is from the old irish word for a wooden anchor, and in the Royal Navy, the 'killicks' have two crossed anchors for their rank badge)



Correct, except that the rank badge of a Leading Hand in the RN (and RCN 1.0) is (was) a single fouled anchor.  Petty officers in the RN (and RCN 1.0) have (had) crossed anchors.  This is good to know as you will likely find yourself working with the "kippers" from time to time.  The "aussies" and "kiwis" also use these rank badges.  It wouldn't hurt to become familiar with the "semis'" rank badges as well, as you will be working with them a lot.

Try not to fall in the auggy and remember that we serve IN ships, not ON them (we do let you inside, although as a boatswain, less so you than others  ;D).


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Heard that before - about 20 years ago.  This is not necessarily a negative comment, just proof that history repeats itself.


Yes, not meant as a negative at all, there is "some" bread and sunshine on the sandwich presently being served.


----------



## Navy_Pete (12 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Correct, except that the rank badge of a Leading Hand in the RN (and RCN 1.0) is (was) a single fouled anchor.  Petty officers in the RN (and RCN 1.0) have (had) crossed anchors.  This is good to know as you will likely find yourself working with the "kippers" from time to time.  The "aussies" and "kiwis" also use these rank badges.  It wouldn't hurt to become familiar with the "semis'" rank badges as well, as you will be working with them a lot.



Right, thanks for the correction!  Managed to get it right when I was in the UK but brain dumped it afterwards!  That would be a poor mistake to make in person.


----------



## GreenWood (8 Apr 2015)

Do you know if it's possible to transfer Res unit while awaiting a CT to Reg force? 

I know it kind of seems useless, but there's a Naval reserve near where I live and I feel it would make more sense to parade with them during this long wait, rather than my current Army unit which is actually further?


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Apr 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> Do you know if it's possible to transfer Res unit while awaiting a CT to Reg force?
> 
> I know it kind of seems useless, but there's a Naval reserve near where I live and I feel it would make more sense to parade with them during this long wait, rather than my current Army unit which is actually further?



Better to assault one objective at a time than fight a two front war.


----------



## mack.medic.rhli (29 Jul 2015)

I'm a untrained PRes Inf candidate, but I've taken courses towards a PCP diploma. I unfortunately was unable to complete the course due to the cost. I was wondering if I could transfer to a Med Coy as an untrained private, but a civie paramedic trainee. 

Cheers,

Mack


----------



## mariomike (29 Jul 2015)

mack.medic.rhli said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I could transfer to a Med Coy as an untrained private, but a civie paramedic trainee.



Voluntary Occupational Transfers are discussed here,

VOT 2015, 16, 17, 18...............  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/118489.0


----------



## knawktwice (27 Sep 2017)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone could give me any type of advice on my situation as follows;

I am currently on class B contract in the army I have a CT in for BOSN and Steward, while waiting for my CT(cause I assume itll take a hundred years) I am looking at transferring from army reserves to navy reserves except I have NO idea how to do that and its all army around here so nobody has a clue. Help?


----------



## dapaterson (27 Sep 2017)

Step 1: Find a local Naval Reserve unit.

Step 2: Ask the local Naval Reserve unit "How do I transfer to you from the Army Reserve"?


----------



## Stoker (27 Sep 2017)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> Hey all, just wondering if anyone could give me any type of advice on my situation as follows;
> 
> I am currently on class B contract in the army I have a CT in for BOSN and Steward, while waiting for my CT(cause I assume itll take a hundred years) I am looking at transferring from army reserves to navy reserves except I have NO idea how to do that and its all army around here so nobody has a clue. Help?



What city do you live in?


----------



## kratz (27 Sep 2017)

There is no Steward trade with the Naval Reserve, so if your CT is processed, your option will be BOSN.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2017)

Both CO's, losing and gaining, must agree.

Both Commands, Primary Reserves and Naval Reserves, must agree.


----------



## Stoker (27 Sep 2017)

kratz said:
			
		

> There is no Steward trade with the Naval Reserve, so if your CT is processed, your option will be BOSN.



Can you do a CT to the regular force from res to reg, army to navy?


----------



## mariomike (27 Sep 2017)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> I am looking at transferring from army reserves to navy reserves



See also,

Transfer from naval reserves to army ( Pres )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/108918.0

Transferring between reserve units  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110344.0
OP: " I'm looking into moving to an army unit but keeping my navy uniform...."

Elemental Change for Purple Trades - Reserves  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/100123.0
3 pages.

etc...


----------



## kratz (27 Sep 2017)

[quote author=Chief Stoker]Can you do a CT to the regular force from res to reg, army to navy?[/quote]

If I understand knawktwice correctly, 

This person plans to CT and OT from a PRes CA unit to a RCN NRD. In this scenario, the only option available is Bosun.

If a current RCN Steward retires to the SHR, as with all trades, a person can apply to an NRD for one of their limited ATR position numbers, and / or apply for REO class B ATR positions through the NRD. Potential of promotion is nearly nil, as the trade is not part of NavRes.


----------



## Stoker (27 Sep 2017)

kratz said:
			
		

> If I understand knawktwice correctly,
> 
> This person plans to CT and OT from a PRes CA unit to a RCN NRD. In this scenario, the only option available is Bosun.
> 
> If a current RCN Steward retires to the SHR, as with all trades, a person can apply to an NRD for one of their limited ATR position numbers, and / or apply for REO class B ATR positions through the NRD. Potential of promotion is nearly nil, as the trade is not part of NavRes.



It appears that the poster has a CT to the reg navy and thinks doing a component transfer from the army res to the navy res will speed up the process.


----------



## Lumber (28 Sep 2017)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> It appears that the poster has a CT to the reg navy and thinks doing a component transfer from the army res to the navy res will speed up the process.



I didn't get that from his post. I simply got that he doesn't want to be in the army anymore, and wants to transfer to the navy PRes while waiting for his CT; there is not expectation hat this will speed up the process. (which, you're right, it won't)



			
				knawktwice said:
			
		

> Hey all, just wondering if anyone could give me any type of advice on my situation as follows;
> 
> I am currently on class B contract in the army I have a CT in for BOSN and Steward, while waiting for my CT(cause I assume itll take a hundred years) I am looking at transferring from army reserves to navy reserves except I have NO idea how to do that and its all army around here so nobody has a clue. Help?



What you need to do is get your unit, Brigade or possibly even your Division to send an inter-command transfer request to NAVRESHQ. In the Naval Reserve, an individual unit CO has the authority to approve the transfer of one of his members to another Command. For some reason, the Army Reserve doesn't work that way. When we had a member of  an PRes Army unit in Calgary transferring to my unit, the request had to go all the way up to the 3 Div Cdr, which meant it took way too long (months), when I could have had the entire process done in a week for one of our own members (email my CO, email their CO, draft message, transmit, done).

Before this request happens, however, both the losing unit CO and gaining unit CO need to agree to the transfer (email is fine). Your chain of command then sends a the transfer request message to NAVRESHQ. Every Command should have their own format, but I've copy and pasted NAVRESHQ's version below.

Now,  the bit that makes this more complicated (and longer) is your trade. If you are a purple trade (HRA/FSA), then all you need to do is the transfer. If, however, you are an Army-only trade, then part of the transfer process also includes a VOT to a trade suitable to the Naval Reserve. 

Once again, the VOT process is different between Commands and possibly Divisions. In the Naval Reserve, the unit CO can approve the VOT request, whereas in 3 Can Div, the VOT request went all the way to the Div Cdr (why, again, I do not know). The VOT process involves about a dozen forms to fill out, and an interview with a PSO (Personnel Selection Officer), so it can take some time. 

Once you have the VOT package complete (including a letter from the PSO saying your are suitable for the Navy trade you want to transfer to), you include this in the Inter-Command transfer request message. Here's the message:



> SUBJ: INTER-COMD TRANS OUT OF NAVRES REQUEST- **SN RK NAME INIT MOSID#**
> 1. REQ INTER-COMD TRANSFER OUT FOR **SN RK NAME INIT MOSID#**
> A. FM: HMCS **UNIT**, UIC: **####**
> B. TO: **UNIT**, UIC: **####**
> ...


 BLOGGINS, CHIEF CLERK (012) 345-6789**

The bits in yellow (especially para G) are the ones that are key if you are changing trades as well.  

If I had to summarize, I would say this:

1. Figure out what navy trade you want;
2. Find your nearest NRD and make contact with them;
3. Submit memo for VOT and inter-command transfer;
4. Obtain approval from your CO for the transfer and VOT;
5. Complete VOT process;
6. Obtain gaining unit CO's approval for the transfer to their unit;
7. Draft and send Inter-Command Transfer Request to NAVRESHQ along with all supporting documentation (VOT package).

(skip step 5 if you don't need to VOT).


----------



## knawktwice (28 Sep 2017)

I cant thank you enough for your help! really appreciated!
I have a meeting with the BPSO coming up so atleast i'll have some sort of clue what im talking about.


----------



## knawktwice (28 Sep 2017)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> It appears that the poster has a CT to the reg navy and thinks doing a component transfer from the army res to the navy res will speed up the process.



No, Im fully aware it will not help the CT process go faster by any means, if anything it will take more time. Id just like to get into navy reserves, see something different while I wait.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Sep 2017)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> No, Im fully aware it will not help the CT process go faster by any means, if anything it will take more time. Id just like to get into navy reserves, see something different while I wait.



If this is what you truly want, then I suggest you transfer to NAVRES as a Bosn and potentially get some trade knowledge under your belt before your CT comes through. As an aside, it may actually be faster to CT from the Naval Reserve than from the Militia. The Navy has a "lean forward" approach to CTs. I've seen them go through very rapidly indeed.


----------



## knawktwice (28 Sep 2017)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> What city do you live in?



Fredericton currently however my partner is navy and will be posted soon to which coast..were not sure yet


----------



## Stoker (28 Sep 2017)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> Fredericton currently however my partner is navy and will be posted soon to which coast..were not sure yet



I would suggest if in the area drop in to HMCS Brunswicker in Saint John they could give you a good idea. As stated before the Naval Reserves is faster to transfer than the Army reserves to the regular force. The bosn training is directly transferable to the regular force navy. Good luck!


----------



## knawktwice (28 Sep 2017)

Thank you, I will do just that!


----------



## Canuck10 (30 Oct 2017)

Hello,

After some time at my current PRes unit I have made the decision to *attempt* an Occupation Reassignment. I like my unit, but after plenty of time working with DP1-qualified members, I have decided it's not for me. I would like to transfer to another unit (and a different combat arms trade) that is also located at my home armoury. 

I have done plenty of research on this topic, and talked with people in my unit's OR (but have not discussed the topic with many others, as I'd like to keep my decision as quiet as possible for the time being). However, no one seems to know what to do. 

1. Should I write a memo, and submit it through my OR? Or take some other course of action?

2. If anyone has experience with this process, what was your experience like? Did you get any hate from your unit, or get stalled during the process?

3. If the process is complicated/difficult enough, would it be wise to consider releasing, then re-joining? YES, this may sound very naive, but I am new to the army. I'm very committed to changing trades, as I love the reserves and being in the forces. 

From what I've heard, my brigade has massively increased their recruiting goals for this year, and FORCES.CA says that the unit I'd like to join is hiring for the trade I'm interested in. So it seems that they'd be willing to hire someone who's already BMQ and Land qualified (but what do I know). 

I've found very little information pertaining to the PRes Occupational Transfer process online, and lots of conflicting answers. My apologies if this question is in the wrong place, or out of line in some way. 

EDIT: thanks for moving my post, I missed this thread. My mistake. 

Just to build on what I've seen previously in this thread, would "go see your CoC" mean "write a memo and submit it through your OR"? I'm sorry, I'm still very new to the reserve/army world. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariomike (30 Oct 2017)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> If the process is complicated/difficult enough, would it be wise to consider releasing, then re-joining?



If considering that, you may wish to read this,

Getting Back In/Re-enrolling Mega Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/294.475
37 pages.

As always, your Chain of Command is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Oct 2017)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Hello,



Yo...sup?



> After some time at my current PRes unit I have made the decision to *attempt* an Occupation Reassignment. I like my unit, but after plenty of time working with DP1-qualified members, I have decided it's not for me. I would like to transfer to another unit (and a different combat arms trade) that is also located at my home armoury.



Roger that.  Lots of folks in both the Regular and Reserve force have OTd/remustered before.  Not a big deal really.



> I have done plenty of research on this topic, and talked with people in my unit's OR (but have not discussed the topic with many others, as I'd like to keep my decision as quiet as possible for the time being). However, no one seems to know what to do.



I find that odd, that your Unit OR doesn't know what to do...if they have any questions on the processes and policies specific to your Bde, they should simply be able to ask a question to their counterparts at Bde HQ (like the G1 Clerk as an example).

However, the current (as far as I can tell) policy on remustering for Reserve NCMs is still  CFAO 49-11, Terms of Service Non-Commissioned Members Primary Reserve  unless my memory is right out to lunch.  The CFAOs aren't available online and I don't have DWAN access right at this time.



> 1. Should I write a memo, and submit it through my OR? Or take some other course of action?



You should fall under some chain of command at your unit right now...under a MCpl or Sgt?  I would start by requesting a meeting with them, and telling them your intentions and why (be honest).  If you are certain you want to transfer, don't let them talk you out of it (they might try).  They can help determine if you meet the prerequisites for transfer (you must have met the CFAT requirements, there must be a position avail at the unit you want to go to, in the trade you want to go to, etc).

Ask for a copy of the CFAO I mentioned above and go over it.  It should be the right starting point on the how's and why's as the Bde policy should be compliant with the CFAO.

You could also find out who the recruiter is for the unit you want to transfer to and contact that person to inform them of your interest and intentions.  They can then help assist in the process perhaps (they have a vested interest in that they are the gaining unit, right?).



> 3. If the process is complicated/difficult enough, would it be wise to consider releasing, then re-joining? YES, this may sound very naive, but I am new to the army. I'm very committed to changing trades, as I love the reserves and being in the forces.



IF you need to do this because of...something...well there are some big problems in the Pres and your Bde, IMO.



> EDIT: thanks for moving my post, I missed this thread. My mistake.
> 
> Just to build on what I've seen previously in this thread, would "go see your CoC" mean "write a memo and submit it through your OR"? I'm sorry, I'm still very new to the reserve/army world. Thanks in advance.



Your CofC would be, at the start, whoever you normal report to/work for at your unit.  They will then inform the folks higher up the CofC...going directly to the OR with a memo can be seen as jumping or skirting the chain...not usually a good thing to do in the military, less so as new Pte soldier.

Tell whoever your MCpl / Sgt is what you want to do and why, and ask them to assist you in the process...you can specifically ask them to help you get a copy of the CFAO I mentioned above and to help with assistance from the OR staff, etc.

And remember, you're not the first person to want to do this.


----------



## Canuck10 (31 Oct 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yo...sup?



Thanks very much, I appreciate the detailed response! I'll contact my section commander (a Cpl in my case...). I know many of my questions may have seemed quite naive (and probably were, partially because I've been in for less than six months), so I especially appreciate the time you took to answer my question(s).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Oct 2017)

No problem;  technically I am paid 24/7 and looking after Jnr Ranks is part of the job description.

Maybe your OR can track down that CFAO for you and print off several copies...one which could be for them, to go with the Bde specific policy, Div policy, etc.  

Don't be surprised if your Sect Commander isn't familiar with it either.  The CAF is a myriad of various policy and regulations, some of which are very dated, not used very often etc.


----------



## Canuck10 (1 Nov 2017)

You're right, no one in my CoC is familiar with the process. Everyone from my section commander to OR staff to recruiting staff at the unit I hope to join has very little idea of what comes next. Haven't gotten a CFAO yet but have submitted my memo to the OR at the direction of my section commander.


----------



## garb811 (1 Nov 2017)

Have you even approached the Unit you are looking to transfer/OT into?  If they aren't interested or don't have a spot for you, then there isn't any point in pursuing it further.

If the Unit doesn't have ATR positions, you need to apply for a OT and be found suitable and accepted for that first.  That is initiated via a memo, then you get referred to a PSO etc, just like any other OT.

If the Unit does have ATR positions, and they really, really want you, they may accept you on spec, and do the OT process after you transfer to the Unit.  This is rare because if you don't get the OT for some reason, they are now "stuck" with you in your original trade which can make for headaches because they are responsible for getting you career courses etc in your original trade.

Sometimes, the two Units strike a deal and they allow you to start parading at the Unit you wish to transfer to while all of this is going on.  BUT, your original Unit is responsible for your pay and all that until the OT goes through and you are officially transferred into a position in your new Unit, so this is rarer still and usually only happens when you move geographical locations.

There is a CAO that gives the details.  Things can actually move very quickly if the stars align...


----------



## Lumber (2 Nov 2017)

Canuck10 said:
			
		

> You're right, no one in my CoC is familiar with the process. Everyone from my section commander to OR staff to recruiting staff at the unit I hope to join has very little idea of what comes next. Haven't gotten a CFAO yet but have submitted my memo to the OR at the direction of my section commander.



The process is:

1. Write memo and staff it through your Chain of Command, but let your OR know about it; 
2. Start VOT paperwork. The application differs from Division to Divison/Command to Command, but it's essentially looks the same;
3. Get interview with BPSO. He/she determines whether you are suitable for the trade you are applying for. He'll send a letter to your unit stating whether you are suitable or not for the new trade you are applying for;
4. Complete the VOT paperwork, by attaching the BPSO's letter, and getting a CO's recommendation attached to it. It can be a long, full of praise, or it literally can be just the words "I support this VOT";
5. Submit paperwork to appropriate Command/HQ for consideration. In our case we send all of the paperwork (scanned copies) to "Naval Reserve Military Career Administration" in Quebec City, and they make the decision on whether or not you get the transfer;
6. Transfer (or not).

Now, if you are transferring to a unit concurrently, you just need to add a few steps that can be done alongside the above steps, but they really should be done by your HR-Manager;

1. Once your transfer memo has been staffed up to your CO and your CO supports the transfer, your HR Manager should contact the HR Manager of the "gaining unit" (the unit you want to transfer into) and let them know that you want to trasnfer to their unit;
2. The HR Manager at that unit should staff up an email to the Adjutant, and subsequently the CO, seeking his approval for your to join his unit;
3. Once you have his approval (email should suffice), it can get attached to your VOT paperwork and sent to your HQ in step 5 above.

*ALTERNATIVELY*

Jump ship and join the Naval Reserve. We've got sweet trades, hot food, we travel a lot to sunny Victoria and beer soaked Halifax, and our Orderly Rooms know how the VOT process works. If you let me know where you live I can put you in contact with the nearest Naval Reserve Division and help you with the transfer process.

Cheers


----------



## mariomike (2 Nov 2017)

Lumber said:
			
		

> If you let me know where you live I can put you in contact with the nearest Naval Reserve Division and help you with the transfer process.





			
				Canuck10 said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: CFRC Toronto


----------



## Canuck10 (2 Nov 2017)

Everyone, thanks for the detailed responses. 

Yes, I have contacted a recruiter with the unit I wish to join. As I am not DP1 qualified, I believe my situation does not fall under "VOT" but "VOR" - Occupational Reassignment, not Transfer. 

Unfortunately Lumber, I like the Army too much


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Nov 2017)

And that should, IIRC, also be discussed in the CFAO I mentioned...sorry, I was busy at work today and completely forgot to take a look at it;  it's been a few years and can't recall the different Annex's to it with any real clarity.


----------



## Canuck10 (6 Nov 2017)

No worries! I appreciate all the help. No word on the status of the memo I submitted yet but my CoC has been very helpful and supportive. 

 :remembrance:


----------



## mrbmw (6 Jan 2018)

Hello everyone,


I want to transfer to another unit because i don't like my current unit. After almost four years, I still don't "fit" in. I don't get along with the guys and i don't like the regiment. I believe my career will be better off somewhere else. My question is: how do I write the memo? Can I say right off the bat that I don't like the regiment and that I don't feel i belong there? Will my CoC take my request seriously if I do this?


----------



## mariomike (6 Jan 2018)

mrbmw said:
			
		

> Can I say right off the bat that I don't like the regiment and that I don't feel i belong there?



This might sound more positive, 



			
				mrbmw said:
			
		

> I believe my career will be better off somewhere else.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jan 2018)

You better do some research about the other unit first, including speaking to your peers. Are you changing from one Inf unit to another for example or do you need to change trade? If the new unit works a different evening you could say that fits into your personal schedule easier. 

You will be asked to amplify your reasons why so be prepared with written notes for a personal interview by your current C of C, which can be utilized for your written request to transfer. You feel uncomfortable, so think of reasons why you feel that way. Be positive, don't run down the unit or the people.

Hopefully you have some PDR/PER's to indicate you are a good troop.  Don't forget the loosing CO and the gaining CO must agree.


----------



## Lumber (9 Jan 2018)

mrbmw said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I want to transfer to another unit because i don't like my current unit. After almost four years, I still don't "fit" in. I don't get along with the guys and i don't like the regiment. I believe my career will be better off somewhere else. My question is: how do I write the memo? Can I say right off the bat that I don't like the regiment and that I don't feel i belong there? Will my CoC take my request seriously if I do this?



Where is your unit?


----------



## knawktwice (21 Jun 2018)

Would anyone in this thread be able to point me in the direction of where I would find a template to req an inter comd xfer? army to navres Thanks in advance


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2018)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> Would anyone in this thread be able to point me in the direction of where I would find a template to req an inter comd xfer? army to navres



If you don't mind me asking, does this involve a Component Transfer ( CT )?

Element transfers are discussed here,

Element Transfer Memo  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/94747.0

Element Transfer
https://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93130.0.html

element change  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111922.0

Transferring to another unit (RESERVE)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1865.100
6 pages.

etc...


----------



## Lumber (21 Jun 2018)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> Would anyone in this thread be able to point me in the direction of where I would find a template to req an inter comd xfer? army to navres Thanks in advance



This guy. 

I'll pm you with the deets when I get back to NY desk after lunch. If you pm me your dwan email we can make it all offish.


----------



## Lumber (21 Jun 2018)

knawktwice said:
			
		

> Would anyone in this thread be able to point me in the direction of where I would find a template to req an inter comd xfer? army to navres Thanks in advance



This is how it's done in NAVRES.

First, depending on your unit, you'll need to draft a memo and/or request form up your chain of command requesting the transfer.

Second, your chain of command/day staff send emails back and fourth between the losing unit and the gaining unit, obtaining the two CO's concurrences for the transfer, and a position number for the new unit.

Third, unless you are an HRA/FSA or Musician, you'll need to VOT to a Navy trade, which means you'll need to have a BPSO interview. This is a separate process altogether.

Fourth, once both units agree to the transfer, and you have been deemed suitable by the BPSO for one of the Navy trades, you need to send an inter-command transfer request to NAVRESHQ's "Naval Reserve Military Career Administration" (NRMCA). 

The format they use for an "out of NAVRES" transfer is below. Every bridgade/formation seems to have something different, but this is the meat and potatoes:

SUBJ: INTER-COMD TRANS OUT OF NAVRES REQUEST- **SN RK NAME INIT MOSID#**
1. REQ INTER-COMD TRANSFER OUT FOR **SN RK NAME INIT MOSID#**
A. FM: HMCS **UNIT**, UIC: **####**
B. TO: **UNIT**, UIC: **####**  
C. REQUESTED MOS: **NAME MOSID#**
D. REQ EFF DATE: **DD-MM-YYYY**
E. PT RESULTS: **PASS/EXEMPT: DD-MM-YYYY**
F. MED CAT: **XXXXXX DATED: DD-MM-YYYY**
G. PSO REPORT TO FOLLOW (IF MOS CHANGE)
H. CO CONCURS
I.  OTHER:
J. POC: **PO1 BLOGGINS, CHIEF CLERK (012) 345-6789**


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2018)

See also,

OP: knawktwice



			
				knawktwice said:
			
		

> I am currently on class B contract in the army I have a CT in for BOSN and Steward, while waiting for my CT(cause I assume itll take a hundred years) I am looking at transferring from army reserves to navy reserves except I have NO idea how to do that and its all army around here so nobody has a clue. Help?



Reply #100 to Reply #115 Inclusive.

And,

OP: knawktwice



			
				knawktwice said:
			
		

> req an inter comd xfer? army to navres



Reply #132 to Reply #135 Inclusive.


----------



## CaptainRA11 (14 Nov 2018)

G'day! First off, I'm not sure if this belongs in this section, but here made more sense than the OT/CT Q&A forum.  So, I have a fairly straight forward question: How hard is it to transfer between reserve regiments? I'm in one location currently, for about another year and a half. Eventually I'm going to move to Toronto for university and I have a regiment in the area I intend on being in throughout university, abd the immediate years after. (Staying in the area).                       So what I'm trying to figure out, is if I should join my local regiment where I am now, then transfer when I move, or join the Toronto unit off the bat and just travel the first year...  Either way I want to start reserves before uni. to make the transition easier.  So is the transfer process smooth, or does it take a year like everything else?  Thanks!


----------



## Lumber (14 Nov 2018)

Standish said:
			
		

> G'day! First off, I'm not sure if this belongs in this section, but here made more sense than the OT/CT Q&A forum.  So, I have a fairly straight forward question: How hard is it to transfer between reserve regiments? I'm in one location currently, for about another year and a half. Eventually I'm going to move to Toronto for university and I have a regiment in the area I intend on being in throughout university, abd the immediate years after. (Staying in the area).                       So what I'm trying to figure out, is if I should join my local regiment where I am now, then transfer when I move, or join the Toronto unit off the bat and just travel the first year...  Either way I want to start reserves before uni. to make the transition easier.  So is the transfer process smooth, or does it take a year like everything else?  Thanks!



If it was between two Naval Reserve units, I could do up the paperwork and have the transfer almost 100% staffed (meaning all required signatures obtained) in a day (1 week TOPS).

If you're transferring between two Army Reserve units of the same Brigade, I would give it a month.

If you're transferring between two Army Reserve units from different Brigades, but still in the same Division, I would give it a few months.

And if you're transferring between Army Reserve units from two different Divisions, I'd give it up to a year.

So, regardless, if you have 1.5 years left in your current location, I would recommend joining up right away, but almost immediately get your Chain of Command to talk to your Adjutant and get the ball rolling on your transfer to another unit.

The Army and Naval reserves can act a bit different, and the Army unit you join might not like the idea of putting all the time and effort of training someone (you) just to have you leave in 1 year, but in the Navy we look at the bigger picture, and recruiting and training someone, regardless of where they end up, is a wine for the Navy and a win for Canada, so we don't care (have you thought about joining the Naval Reserves, by the way?). That being said, if you join up, get trained, and THEN tell them you want to transfer, legally speaking they really don't have any legal way of denying your transfer.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Nov 2018)

Lumber said:
			
		

> The Army and Naval reserves can act a bit different, ...



You, good Sir, just won the understatement of the year award.  :nod:


----------



## CaptainRA11 (14 Nov 2018)

Awesome, thanks Lumber! Yeah I understand the first unit, (artillery) likely won't want to put too many rescources into me. Especially because I'd be transferring out of the trade, to armoured. Think they'd at least get me on a BMQ?


----------



## Lumber (14 Nov 2018)

Standish said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks Lumber! Yeah I understand the first unit, (artillery) likely won't want to put too many rescources into me. Especially because I'd be transferring out of the trade, to armoured. Think they'd at least get me on a BMQ?



Ouuu a trade change? That's a WHOLE different pickle. Once you are enrolled in the Artillery as an Artillery soldier (even unqualified), the process for transferring to a different unit AND different trade becomes much more complicated. Instead of a simple administrative transfer from one unit's strength to another, you have to go through a VOT process (voluntary occupational transfer). This involves more paperwork, interviews with a Personnel Selection Officer, and cover letters by your CO. This is all in addition to the process for transferring from one unit to another.

I think the best way for this to work is to get both units involved. The way I see it working best is for the Armoured unit to officially hire you, and then "attach post" you to the Artillery unit for the sake of initial admin, kitting out and basic training. This is 100% doable, and isn't actually that much paperwork, but it does require those involved to show a little bit of initiative, and it would require that the two units actually talk to and work with each other. Unfortunately, my experience with the Army reserves does not give me much confidence that this will be easy for them.


----------



## FSTO (14 Nov 2018)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Ouuu a trade change? That's a WHOLE different pickle. Once you are enrolled in the Artillery as an Artillery soldier (even unqualified), the process for transferring to a different unit AND different trade becomes much more complicated. Instead of a simple administrative transfer from one unit's strength to another, you have to go through a VOT process (voluntary occupational transfer). This involves more paperwork, interviews with a Personnel Selection Officer, and cover letters by your CO. This is all in addition to the process for transferring from one unit to another.
> 
> I think the best way for this to work is to get both units involved. The way I see it working best is for the Armoured unit to officially hire you, and then "attach post" you to the Artillery unit for the sake of initial admin, kitting out and basic training. This is 100% doable, and isn't actually that much paperwork, but it does require those involved to show a little bit of initiative, and it would require that the two units actually talk to and work with each other. Unfortunately, my experience with the Army reserves does not give me much confidence that this will be easy for them.



The army folks here can correct me if I'm wrong, but my view is that the Land Force is UBER Tribal!! Between regiments, between elements, between Brigades, between Divisions. I have no clue how they actually plan and carry out a joint ex. They do it all the time, but I think its done in spite of their organizations not because of them.
Just a Navy perspective and not saying that we are the be all and end all of organization.  :cheers:


----------



## Lumber (14 Nov 2018)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Just a Navy perspective and not saying that we are the be all and end all of organization.  :cheers:



You don't have to. Because I will. Because we are.


----------



## CaptainRA11 (14 Nov 2018)

Ahh, had a feeling it couldn't be so simple, haha.  So in that case do you think it'd simply be easier to drive the 3 1/2 hours, and just join the armoured unit straight up, instead of running the risk of the two units not communicating? I've got family in the area, so I could certainly make it work.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Nov 2018)

Call the unit you want to join in Toronto, and explain the situation to them. They may have some recommendations on how to proceed. The "attach posting" thing seems easy, but with a 3.5 hour drive from your location to Toronto likely means the units are in different Brigades which could complicate paperwork. If your concern is being started in the CAF before you start University, you could inquire if a summer BMQ is a possibility (have no idea if they still run these), which would let you do BMQ in the summer and then you head down to Toronto in August for school having already completed BMQ with the unit you joined down there.

Your local unit is likely not going to want to fill up a recruit slot with someone who's definitely leaving in 18 months.


----------



## Cabose (26 Jul 2019)

Hey friends,
I'm currently in the application process and just received word my application was going through final processing.  I was wondering how easy it would be to switch units early on. I have an opportunity in a different city where they also have an infantry reserve unit.  
Would I be able to transfer units early on or do I need to be trades qualified before moving around?  Would it be better to cancel my application and reapply?  
Is this a bit of a dick move to the unit I've applied for,  or would it be better to make the move now?
Cheers
Cabose


----------



## jimm (5 Apr 2020)

Hello all,

I'm going to be attending the University of Alberta starting this Sept. I'm planning on applying to transfer to UBC for Sept 2021 and currently live on the west coast. I'd like to enter the reserves as an officer for FY 2020/21 and complete BMOQ next summer. My question is: can I apply to a regiment in Edmonton when I move there in August, complete BMQ/BMOQ and then transfer to a Vancouver-based unit? Or will I need to be fully qualified before I can transfer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (5 Apr 2020)

jimm said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm going to be attending the University of Alberta starting this Sept. I'm planning on applying to transfer to UBC for Sept 2021 and currently live on the west coast. I'd like to enter the reserves as an officer for FY 2020/21 and complete BMOQ next summer. My question is: can I apply to a regiment in Edmonton when I move there in August, complete BMQ/BMOQ and then transfer to a Vancouver-based unit? Or will I need to be fully qualified before I can transfer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I’ve personally helped process transfers of pers from one PRes unit to another in both instances of being fully trained and not even close. It depends on the circumstances. It would also depend on how quickly you get in the door, when the training is taking place, etc.

But personally, if you already know you’re not going to be dedicated to a unit in AB for longer than a year and want to end up in BC, then don’t use a unit simply to meet your pre-planned career objectives. Just wait until you’re settled out west. A lot goes into getting a member in the door and trade qualified. A unit would like to see their efforts pay off, not simply considered as mere short-term convenience at the time.


----------



## RocketRichard (5 Apr 2020)

jimm said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm going to be attending the University of Alberta starting this Sept. I'm planning on applying to transfer to UBC for Sept 2021 and currently live on the west coast. I'd like to enter the reserves as an officer for FY 2020/21 and complete BMOQ next summer. My question is: can I apply to a regiment in Edmonton when I move there in August, complete BMQ/BMOQ and then transfer to a Vancouver-based unit? Or will I need to be fully qualified before I can transfer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This has been done. Be up front with the regiment in Edmonton and see what they say.  We have done this for troops as we had the room and it helps the CAF. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimm (5 Apr 2020)

I'll have a word with them when I'm in town then. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## CountDC (24 Apr 2020)

If that doesn't pan out another option is to join the unit in BC and do an attachment to AB for the school year.   Have used that often with officers as units tend not to want their positions filled with someone that is not sticking around.


----------



## dalva061 (8 May 2020)

Hello, hopefully I can get some assistance with my situation.

I am a Pre-BMQL Private (I have completed BMQ) with an Army reserve unit in Ottawa. I am currently on a Class C and am hoping to move to Montreal once my contract has ended. I have done my research and have determined my ideal unit to join in Montreal. The unit is also an Army unit and has my trade as well. I have heard some conflicting responses on what I should do from here. I was hoping for some assistance.

Some have suggested to bring it up directly to my CoC first, others have said to contact the Unit I intend to join first. If so, I am not sure if I should contact recruiting or the BOR directly.

Thank you.


----------



## Remius (8 May 2020)

dalva061 said:
			
		

> Hello, hopefully I can get some assistance with my situation.
> 
> I am a Pre-BMQL Private (I have completed BMQ) with an Army reserve unit in Ottawa. I am currently on a Class C and am hoping to move to Montreal once my contract has ended. I have done my research and have determined my ideal unit to join in Montreal. The unit is also an Army unit and has my trade as well. I have heard some conflicting responses on what I should do from here. I was hoping for some assistance.
> 
> ...



The way I have seen it done at my unit and told my troops is to contact the intaking unit and see if they have a spot for you. They may want to meet or talk to you.  If everything is in order from their end initiate the process from your home unit.  Normally by way of a memo.  It could take a bit of time as your transfer is happening between divisions.  Meaning it will have to go through a few more hoops than if you were transferring inside your CBG.

Edit: but best bet is to ask your COC how you should do it.


----------



## Kilted (8 May 2020)

It you're moving it's normally pretty straightforward. You may still be in your old units uniform for awhile, cause the transfer can take time, plus any extra hopes that unit might make you job through to get their capbadge. I do actually know someone who's transfer was denied. They were told that because they were a sub-par soldier that the unit wasn't going to pawn them off on someone else with the units name attached to them. They were told if they wanted to go to another unit they needed to release from the forces and reaply to the new unit. Now this was 10 years ago, I don't know if that could still happen today.


----------



## CountDC (11 May 2020)

Yes it can still happen today.  

My preference has always been for the member to talk to his home unit which then liaisons with the gaining unit on availability of positions.  If Pte bloggings called me to ask about a transfer to the unit my first question would be - have you talked to your unit.  If not then it was all stops, go talk to unit and then if they were ready to transfer they would contact me.  That way even if we did not have a spot we could discuss the options such as an attach posting.   This also gave the members unit a chance to ascertain the reason for the request, if there was something amiss that could be fixed,  what alternatives there were and if they would even support a transfer.   So many times the request was because the member was going to university in x-town but returning home every Apr/May when school ended.  This is a better case for an attach posting than a transfer.

In the end it still boils down to using the chain of command that is in place and avoid stepping on toes that may get upset because you shopped another unit before discussing with your unit.


----------



## international4455 (29 Jul 2020)

Hi guys. My question is whether it is possible to transfer to units within the reserves for example if I moved from one city to another and joined the local reserves in the city i moved to and leaving the one where i was before


----------



## MilEME09 (29 Jul 2020)

Short answer:Yes

Long answer: depends on trade, if there are open positions at the unit you want to transfer to.


----------

